# Barasti Bar - Harrassment



## KareninDubai (May 12, 2009)

My girlfriends and I love Shisha but everytime we go to the Barasti bar we get harassed by some old guy in shorts and flip flops and when we complain we are told they are members so what can we do? Stop going or ....it's always the same guy and looks like even the same clothes


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

KareninDubai said:


> My girlfriends and I love Shisha but everytime we go to the Barasti bar we get harassed by some old guy in shorts and flip flops and when we complain we are told they are members so what can we do? Stop going or ....it's always the same guy and looks like even the same clothes



Is this serious or a wind-up? Odd for a first post.

There are no members at Barasti - it is a public bar and the bouncers generally take a dim view of patrons who cause a nuisance...


-


----------



## KareninDubai (May 12, 2009)

No this is not a wind up. Sorry been away this week. Dreading going down to the Barasti but love the Shisha there.

The bouncer said the group are Club Mina Members and are regulars yeah sure so take your business elsewhere.???????????


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

so why r you the only guys to be harrased by and old guy in flip flops in dubai?? somehow we get the feelin' you are BS'ing..... no really... BS'ing hardcore... 


P.S. you and your girlfriends ain't nothing special....................


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> so why r you the only guys to be harrased by and old guy in flip flops in dubai?? somehow we get the feelin' you are BS'ing..... no really... BS'ing hardcore...
> 
> 
> P.S. you and your girlfriends ain't nothing special....................


Just got in mazda? Good night i take it - pmsl!!!


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Just got in mazda? Good night i take it - pmsl!!!


haha yeah


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

why do you love the shisha there, shisha is the same anywhere you go....


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

actually I don't like the shisha at Barasti at all  from all the places where I've tried it, the shisha at Barasti has been the worst by far!! flavour sucks and it doesn't last for too long. Shisha at the QD's is much nicer. And my favourite is definitely Nassimi... nothing beats chillaxing next to the beach on bean bags whilst the DJ and the saxophonist play really cool tunes on the background - so bad is getting too hot now to be outside....


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

^^ Exactly, not even that good, 

this question seems suspicious


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I am >< close to deleting the thread....



-


----------



## ExploreME (May 25, 2009)

Why not go to another Shisha


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> I am >< close to deleting the thread....
> 
> 
> 
> -


Oh please Elph, the poor girl has a genuine grievance about flip flop wearing blokes giving her and her mates hassle - now the culprits are obviously not Aussies as they're not wearing Crocs, I've not been to BarNasty for 6 months so it ain't me (and personally I'd never be seen dead in flip-flops), so I wonder Mazda perhaps? Maybe one of the weirdos that are now banned - fatdave for instance?


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

JoeyDee, me thinks


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

BWHAHAHAHA feel the wrath of my slipper!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

LOL what the hell happened to Joey Dee??? I completely forgot about him. Maybe he is back in Hollywood where he belongs. AHEM.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

yeah California is the best place to weather the credit crunch - AHEM!!!


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Aussies don't wear crocs ftr. we wear havianas.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

I love Havianas


----------



## londonguyzee (Mar 3, 2009)

*hiya*



KareninDubai said:


> No this is not a wind up. Sorry been away this week. Dreading going down to the Barasti but love the Shisha there.
> 
> The bouncer said the group are Club Mina Members and are regulars yeah sure so take your business elsewhere.???????????



The shisha at barasti aint all that... you should try crossroads at raffles and maybe you would know what good shisha is  as for the guy well i am sure if he was harrasing you the bouncers would do something about it (confused)....


----------

